# Nite in ole San Antone.........



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

went to see my daughters the other evening. Shot taken from a hill in Alamo Heights.

coolpix 3100, night landscape, hand held


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That's a pretty shot, GBF. When I have my camera with me, I can never pass up a sunrise or sunset shot!


----------

